# Hey guys, I'm not a driver but have a question about tips...



## JewishGuy33 (Jan 3, 2017)

I've never used Uber before and have only used Lyft once. I'll be headed to Vegas in a few weeks (usually get a rental car but this time I'm trying Vegas without one) and was just curious about what would be an appropriate tip for a short drop? I guess something around a mile or a mile and a half? I know you guys don't like short drops from what I've read online, is $3 appropriate for a quick ride and would $5 be appropriate on say a drop from the airport to a hotel on the middle of the strip? Thanks for the help.


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

JewishGuy33 said:


> I've never used Uber before and have only used Lyft once. I'll be headed to Vegas in a few weeks (usually get a rental car but this time I'm trying Vegas without one) and was just curious about what would be an appropriate tip for a short drop? I guess something around a mile or a mile and a half? I know you guys don't like short drops from what I've read online, is $3 appropriate for a quick ride and would $5 be appropriate on say a drop from the airport to a hotel on the middle of the strip? Thanks for the help.


How much if any you tipped that Lyft driver?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JewishGuy33 said:


> I've never used Uber before and have only used Lyft once. I'll be headed to Vegas in a few weeks (usually get a rental car but this time I'm trying Vegas without one) and was just curious about what would be an appropriate tip for a short drop? I guess something around a mile or a mile and a half? I know you guys don't like short drops from what I've read online, is $3 appropriate for a quick ride and would $5 be appropriate on say a drop from the airport to a hotel on the middle of the strip? Thanks for the help.


You're in Vegas !
Give them $5.00
Step out of that Uber like a high roller !


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

3-5would certainly be appreciated...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JewishGuy33 said:


> I've never used Uber before and have only used Lyft once. I'll be headed to Vegas in a few weeks (usually get a rental car but this time I'm trying Vegas without one) and was just curious about what would be an appropriate tip for a short drop? I guess something around a mile or a mile and a half? I know you guys don't like short drops from what I've read online, is $3 appropriate for a quick ride and would $5 be appropriate on say a drop from the airport to a hotel on the middle of the strip? Thanks for the help.


Give them $5.00 each time !
More if you win big !
Your Aura will be shinier !


----------



## JewishGuy33 (Jan 3, 2017)

autofill said:


> How much if any you tipped that Lyft driver?


Just checked my Lyft app, it was $3 for a little under 4 miles. It was about a year ago. Perhaps I should've tipped $5.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JewishGuy33 said:


> Just checked my Lyft app, it was $3 for a little under 4 miles. It was about a year ago. Perhaps I should've tipped $5.


Yes !
$5.00 and you will appear taller !
Women will find you sexier !
You will feel like a winner !
Shiney Aura !


----------



## JewishGuy33 (Jan 3, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes !
> $5.00 and you will appear taller !
> Women will find you sexier !
> You will feel like a winner !
> Shiney Aura !


Funny, when I was thinking of a username on here I was going to go with 'ShortJewishGuy.' Because I am short.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JewishGuy33 said:


> Funny, when I was thinking of a username on here I was going to go with 'ShortJewishGuy.' Because I am short.


See,your Aura is getting shinier just thinking about it ! It's working already !


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Trolling, trolling, trolling . . .


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

JewishGuy33 said:


> Why am I trolling? I was asking a serious question you schmuck.


Next, you'll tell me that Hillary won the election.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I appreciate any tips that I get, though I appreciate $5 more than $3. 
That $3 definitely helps your driver out if the driver had to drive more than 5mi to pick you up for a trip that was less than 5mi.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

$0-$25 tip $5

Anything over $25 tip 20%


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

JewishGuy33 said:


> I've never used Uber before and have only used Lyft once. I'll be headed to Vegas in a few weeks (usually get a rental car but this time I'm trying Vegas without one) and was just curious about what would be an appropriate tip for a short drop? I guess something around a mile or a mile and a half? I know you guys don't like short drops from what I've read online, is $3 appropriate for a quick ride and would $5 be appropriate on say a drop from the airport to a hotel on the middle of the strip? Thanks for the help.


Tipping is not required


----------

